# Solve the mystery



## keystrokes (Jul 26, 2015)

mistakenforstranger said:


> *You could be any kind of Te/Fi user*. I'd say an IxTJ most likely.
> 
> As an example:
> 
> ...


Ah, if only I had the discipline to not get distracted all the time.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

A female pushing a rock. I feel like I should be describing my feelings but I dont think I am very good at doing that right now.


----------



## keystrokes (Jul 26, 2015)

LittleDicky said:


> A female pushing a rock. I feel like I should be describing my feelings but I dont think I am very good at doing that right now.


What is this supposed to mean?


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

keystrokes said:


> What is this supposed to mean?


That I followed the OP instructions and you dont know how to read.


----------



## keystrokes (Jul 26, 2015)

LittleDicky said:


> That I followed the OP instructions and you dont know how to read.


Ah you're procrastinating.


----------



## Yasminec19 (Sep 16, 2015)

@Yasminec19

Whoa really? What other languages do you speak?[/QUOTE]

French, classical arabic, Moroccan dialect and english


----------



## keystrokes (Jul 26, 2015)

bump


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

i am not sure if you would be Sensing or intuiting, but i am thinking maybe intuiting- i am thinking maybe you are intp. what do you think?


----------



## keystrokes (Jul 26, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> i am not sure if you would be Sensing or intuiting, but i am thinking maybe intuiting- i am thinking maybe you are intp. what do you think?


If I am ISTP, then I do have the Sherlockian deducting skills and ability to know what will happen/is going on by looking at something, but I hate sensory experiences.
If I am an INTP, then I do relate with Ne because of my tendency to automatically become a jack of all trades and a master of none, but not the bursting with all possibilities thing.


----------



## keystrokes (Jul 26, 2015)

bump.


----------



## keystrokes (Jul 26, 2015)

Ok, I really want to know my type. Can we get somewhere?


----------



## keystrokes (Jul 26, 2015)

lol.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

so seems like you have preference for introversion and Thinking?


----------



## keystrokes (Jul 26, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> so seems like you have preference for introversion and Thinking?


Yes. I know that.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

keystrokes said:


> Yes. I know that.


That is good- as long as we are on the same page so far 

so do you see yourself as having more preference for either Judging or Perceiving?


----------



## keystrokes (Jul 26, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> That is good- as long as we are on the same page so far
> 
> so do you see yourself as having more preference for either Judging or Perceiving?


I don't know.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

keystrokes said:


> I don't know.


that's alright

what about sensing/intuition

I feel like maybe ISTP is a possibility, what do you think


----------



## keystrokes (Jul 26, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> that's alright
> 
> what about sensing/intuition
> 
> I feel like maybe ISTP is a possibility, what do you think


Why do you think ISTP? I don't think I have any Se attributes except for good observation. I don't really like art or physical things.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

keystrokes said:


> Why do you think ISTP? I don't think I have any Se attributes except for good observation. I don't really like art or physical things.


what came across to me from what you wrote is the kind of good observation I experience with my brother who is istp


----------

